# Blackcell Quantam Batteries



## Angelskeeper (27/9/20)

Does anyone know where I can buy these batteries?? Preferably somewhere in CPT.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)

http://www.tasniavape.co.za/BlackCell-21700-Quantum-Li-ion-Rechargeable-Battery

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)

https://www.white-snow.co.za/product/blackcell-nucleus-20700/
phone them and find out if they are willing to sell to you or give you a list of vendors .+27 (0)10 591 6977

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Angelskeeper (27/9/20)

White snow is wholesale to distributors only.
Will try call them and ask them.
Was hoping someone knew a vendor in CPT maybe..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ARYANTO (27/9/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> White snow is wholesale to distributors only.
> Will try call them and ask them.
> Was hoping someone knew a vendor in CPT maybe..


Looks like they are the main/only distributors .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/9/20)

Mooch

Bench Test Results: Blackcell Quantum 40A 3000mAh 21700...*only 30A-35A *but a great performer

Bottom Line: While this 21700 cell has slightly exaggerated current rating it performs better than the Sanyo NCR20700A and is a great choice for mech/unregulated mods. Even for regulated mods at high current levels, over 25A, it’s a great choice if the Samsung 40T or its rewraps aren’t available. The Samsung 30T performs a lot better though.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (27/9/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> Does anyone know where I can buy these batteries?? Preferably somewhere in CPT.
> View attachment 208844


Any specific reason you are looking for these batteries? 
I would and have gone for the molicel p42A and my second choice of the Samsung 40T. I also have the 30T but haven’t used them yet.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (27/9/20)

Cos Graphene is the way forward, and cos I wanna give it a go myself.... 
I trust the tests etc, and thanks for your advice bout which batteries you use, but its a new technology and I wanna give it a go.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Raindance (27/9/20)

"Unlike other cells, this one comes with a secondary ventilation system on the base that deforms in case the top vent fails."

Need to build this feature into as many products as possible. "Unlike other cars, this vehicle comes with a prayer book in the cubby hole in case the brakes fail." The fact that you spent R&D costs on developing this feature indicates that you are rather certain the brakes will fail.

My advice, stick to known main brands only.

Regards.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Christos (27/9/20)

Angelskeeper said:


> Cos Graphene is the way forward, and cos I wanna give it a go myself....
> I trust the tests etc, and thanks for your advice bout which batteries you use, but its a new technology and I wanna give it a go.
> 
> View attachment 208864


Interesting but the batteries don’t actually have higher specs that current battery technology offers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------

